# Wo sind die Night-Rider aus der Region Hannover?



## mischuwi (17. September 2003)

Nach einer ersten Test-Runde habe ich meine Illuminationsanlage für gut befunden und will diese gerne auf einer heute erkundeten Strecke einsetzen.

Gibt es Leute hier, die z.B. am Donnerstag oder Freitag Abend Bock haben sich anzuschließen?

20 Uhr ist als Startzeit denke ich ideal.

Start und Ziel wäre dann der Parkplatz am Waldkater (in Wennigsen) und es würde dann 29km und 665hm durch den Deister gehen. Und zwar auf ca. 75% Forstwegen, ca. 15% Trail und 10% Asphalt. (Dieser für mich eher untypisch niedrige Trail-Anteil begründet sich in meiner Sorge um die Nachtruhe der eigentlichen Waldbewohner! Schließlich ist man als Night-Rider nur Gast!). Trotzdem verspreche ich eine schöne und abwechslungsreiche Tour.

Grober Tourverlauf: Waldkater - Annaturm - Nienstedter Pass - Fersehturm - Nordmannsturm - Nienstedter Pass - Annaturm - Waldkater
(Mir fällt gerade auf, dass sich das irgendwie total öde liest. Aber es ist keine hin und her Tour, sondern eher eine schöne '8'!)

Also wer will? (Über Termin kann und soll noch diskutiert werden) Und nicht, dass das wieder so ne pleite wird, wie letztes Jahr, als ich eigentlich der einzige Hannoveraner war, der ein echtes Interesse an Nightrides hat! Nehmt euch mal ein Beispiel an den Fischköpfen (  )! 

P.S.: Technisch und konditionell ist die Tour von jedem locker zu schaffen (, der im Jahr mehr als 500km MTB fährt  )

In diesem Sinne 'keep on drinking' ... ähhhhh ... ich meine 'riding'!!!


----------



## Hattrick (18. September 2003)

Hi mischuwi

hast ne PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuwi (18. September 2003)

Routenänderung für Fr. 19.09.2003 20:00Uhr:

Start und Ziel in Lauenau. Und dann ne ca. 25km/500hm Tour.

Mehr dazu von Hattrick.


----------



## Hattrick (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mischuwi _
> *Routenänderung für Fr. 19.09.2003 20:00Uhr:
> 
> Start und Ziel in Lauenau. Und dann ne ca. 25km/500hm Tour.
> ...



Treffpunkt: Fr 20:00 Uhr, 31867 Lauenau, Parkplatz Bürgerhaus, oberhalb von EDEKA, Nähe ZOB.
A2, Richtung Lauenau. 
In Lauenau links Richtung Rodenberg, nach 50m erste Strasse (Im Scheunenfeld) rechts (Spielothek links) hoch, nach ca 100m rechts auf den Parkplatz.


----------



## foxi (18. September 2003)

Währe gern vorbeigekommen aber ich kann diese Woche leider nicht , Spätdienst bis 22:00. Also ein andermal


----------



## Rabbit (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mischuwi _
> *Nehmt euch mal ein Beispiel an den Fischköpfen (  )!
> *


 'Feind' liest mit  

Ich wünsche euch viel Spass im dunklen Tann. Unser Nightride am Montag an der Ostsee war einfach Spitze (mein erster in diesem Jahr)! Besonderst auch, weil die Temperaturen noch so angenehm waren (auf meiner Heimfahrt gegen Mitternacht zeigte das Aussenthermometer immer noch 16°C an) .

Grüße von den Fischköppen an den Deister, 
Harry

P.S.: Wir werden vorraussichtlich am Freitag etwa gegen 20:30h den Deister östlich 'passieren' auf unserer Fahrt nach Alfeld zum Workshop/Fahrtechnikseminar!


----------



## mischuwi (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> P.S.: Wir werden vorraussichtlich am Freitag etwa gegen 20:30h den Deister östlich 'passieren' auf unserer Fahrt nach Alfeld zum Workshop/Fahrtechnikseminar! *



Na dann könnt ihr doch ne halbe stunde eher losfahren und euch anschließen!!!! Die Gelegenheit is günstig, den Deister auch mal bei Nacht kennen zu lernen!  

Naaaaaaa?


----------



## madbull (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mischuwi _
> *
> 
> Na dann könnt ihr doch ne halbe stunde eher losfahren und euch anschließen!!!! Die Gelegenheit is günstig, den Deister auch mal bei Nacht kennen zu lernen!
> ...



Also von mir aus geeeeerneeeeeeeeeeeeeee...    
Aber was hab ich kleiner Beifahrer schon zu sagen...


----------



## Rabbit (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mischuwi _
> *Na dann könnt ihr doch ne halbe stunde eher losfahren und euch anschließen!!!! Die Gelegenheit is günstig, den Deister auch mal bei Nacht kennen zu lernen!  *


Nette Idee, aber ...
... ein anderes mal sicher gerne, wenn ich allein oder zu zweit unterwegs bin.
Du wirst es sicher verstehen, wenn Du selber mal 4 Bikes und das Gepäck von 3 Bikern in einem Wagen verstaut hast. Dann wirst Du sicher froh sein, das nicht so häufig wiederholen zu müssen 
Das lohnt wirklich nicht! Bis ich die aus dem Wagen draussen habe und anschließend wieder eingeladen ... nein danke!

Aber wie schon gesagt: Euch viel Spaß und laßt den Deister ganz 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## mischuwi (20. Januar 2004)

So denn will ich nochmal versuchen ein paar Niterider im Raum H mobil zu machen. Ausreden werden nicht mehr akzeptiert!

Die Route ist im ersten Beitrag zu lesen. Als Treffpunkt ist Parkplatz Waldkater aber umgeeignet, weil unbeleuchtet. Deswegen hat sich für mich der Aldi-Parkplatz in Wennigsen als Startpunkt bewährt.

Die Stratzeit kann man natürlich auch der Witterung anpassen. Sagen wir mal so um ca. 18Uhr sollte Dunkelheit in genügendem Maße vorhanden sein.

Also wer will am Mi oder Do mitkommen auf dieses einmalige Erlebnis?

An alle, die sich nicht trauen: ICH WERDE DAFÜR SORGEN, DASS SICH ALLE AN DAS VERANSCHLAGTE LOCKERE TEMPO HALTEN!!!!!!!! Keiner braucht Angst zu haben, dass er nicht mitkommt!!!

Also los Leute, lasst mich nicht schon wieder alleine losfahren!!!


----------



## Hattrick (20. Januar 2004)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Die Stratzeit kann man natürlich auch der Witterung anpassen. Sagen wir mal so um ca. 18Uhr sollte Dunkelheit in genügendem Maße vorhanden sein.
> 
> Also wer will am Mi oder Do mitkommen auf dieses einmalige Erlebnis?
> 
> ...



evtl. am Donnerstag (22.1.). Wenn alles klappt bin ich gegen 17:30 staufrei zurück und fahre dann gegen 18:00 Uhr von zu Hause aus los. Wg. Trainingsrückstand werde ich wohl eher eine "Hobbyrunde" (vor laaanger Zeit mit mischuwi gefahren ca 30-35 km/600hm) fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuwi (20. Januar 2004)

Donnerstag wird jetzt erstmal ferstgehalten. Laut Wetter.com ham wa da auch nur 30% Regnwahrscheinlichkeit. Also quasi nix!   

Und wenn ich Hattrick richtig verstanden habe wird das ein schöner GA1-Niteride!   Um so besser! 

Bislang gilt also:
Treffpunkt: Do. 22.01.04 18:30Uhr Aldi-Parkplatz Wennigsen

Kommt gefälligst zahlreich!!!


----------



## Quen (20. Januar 2004)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn ich Hattrick richtig verstanden habe wird das ein schöner GA1-Niteride!


Was ist GA1?!


----------



## Hattrick (21. Januar 2004)

Hattrick schrieb:
			
		

> evtl. am Donnerstag (22.1.). Wenn alles klappt bin ich gegen 17:30 staufrei zurück und fahre dann gegen 18:00 Uhr von zu Hause aus los. Wg. Trainingsrückstand werde ich wohl eher eine "Hobbyrunde" (vor laaanger Zeit mit mischuwi gefahren ca 30-35 km/600hm) fahren


@mischuwi: sollte ich um 18:30 nicht da sein - fahrt allein los, ich stecke dann irgendwo auf der A7/A44/A33/A2 zwischen FU und H.


----------



## Hitzi (21. Januar 2004)

Moin,

habe grundsätzlich auch interesse mitzukommen ABER !

1. Ist mein Licht nocht nicht fertig für einen Nachteinsatz   
2. Ist mein Auto in der Werkstatt   

ABER !

Wenn Mischuwi mich mitnimmt und ich ohne Licht zurechtkomme, würde ich sehr gerne mitkommen.

Vielleicht besorge ich mir auch noch schnell ne kleine Halterung für ne kleine Maglite und ein Rücklicht treibe ich auch noch auf 


Muschuwi? wie siehts aus? Wenn du mich mitnehmen kannst, schick mir bitte mal deine Handynummer per PM, falls ich morgen nicht kann und dir jedenfalls ne sms schicken kann und du nicht umsonst warten mußt.

Schöne Grüße


Hitzi


----------



## Hitzi (21. Januar 2004)

Quen schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist GA1?!



Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, soll das die Grundlagenausdauer 1 sein. Wobei die 1 mir noch nicht ganz bekannt ist. 

Schöne Grüße


Hitzi


----------



## Quen (21. Januar 2004)

Hitzi schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, soll das die Grundlagenausdauer 1 sein. Wobei die 1 mir noch nicht ganz bekannt ist.
> 
> Schöne Grüße
> 
> ...


Richtig informiert... 

War aber auch eher ein Insider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (21. Januar 2004)

Quen schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig informiert...
> 
> War aber auch eher ein Insider




Hab ichs mir doch fast gedacht. Konnte mir auch schlecht vorstellen das du so etwas nicht weißt - bei der Geschwindigkeit


----------



## Hattrick (22. Januar 2004)

Hattrick schrieb:
			
		

> @mischuwi: ... ich stecke dann irgendwo auf der A7/A44/A33/A2 zwischen FU und H.



Es ist zwar kein Stau auf der Strecke, ich schaffe die angepeilte Zeit leider nicht.  Werde um 19:00 Uhr zurück sein. Eine Deisterrunde fahre ich dann trotzdem noch. Vielleicht sieht man sich


----------



## mischuwi (23. Januar 2004)

Es gibt einen neuen Niterider in Hannover!   

Was für ne Tour gestern! Hätte ehrlich gesagt nicht damit gerechnet, dass es oberhalb von ca.300m üNN Eis und Schnee hat im Deister. Die vier Nite-Jogger (ja, richtig gelesen! sowas gibt es! Uns kamen vier Jogger mit Stirnlampen entgegen!!!) hatten uns ja schon gewarnt. Aber trotzdem sind wir hochgefahren. Nach der ersten kleinen Abfahrt machte ich dann auch gleich mal Bekanntschaft mit dem gefrorenen Deisterboden (und ca. 2Sek. später erging es Hitzi genauso, der mein Missgeschick zwar gesehen hatte, aber sich auch schon auf der riesigen Eisplatte befand, wordurch es auch für ihn kein Halten mehr gab!). Aber was soll man machen! Die Tour hatte ja eben erst angefangen und es waren keine irreparablen Schäden an Bikes oder Bikern feststellbar. Also hieß es erstmal heile auf dem Eis wieder aufzustehen und an den nicht so glatten Rand zu gelangen, damit es weiter gehen konnte. Im weiteren Verlauf brachte uns dann jede der schwarz unter dem Schnee herausblitzenden Stellen zu einer noch besonneneren Fahrweise ('bloß nicht Lenken oder Bremsen') begleitet von einem ehrfürchtigen "Uiuiuiui!". Spikes wären hier mehr als nützlich gewesen. Aber wie gesagt, wer hätte damit rechnen können?

Mir hat die Tour aber trotzdem gefallen! Und ich bin froh mit Hitzi jetzt auch einen winterharten Begleiter gefunden zu haben. Ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Ausfahrt!

Erkenntnisse:
1. Meine RR-LED-Leuchte ist durchaus auch NR-tauglich (zumindest auf Forstautobahnen)
2. Der Deister ist hoch genug, dass man oben komplett andere Verhältnisse vorfinden kann, als unten im Ort.
3. Auf Eis ohne Spikes zu fahren is doof.
4. Meine Deister-NR Strecke ist echt nett zu fahren und von der Länge auch in Ordnung. (auch wenns auf der langen Abfahrt nach Wennigsen schon recht kalt wurde)
5. Als Konsequenz aus 4.: Nächstes Mal fahre ich mit dicken Skihandschuhen!
6. Alle, denen es zu kalt ist kann ich sagen: Ihr wisst ja garnicht, was ihr verpasst!

Jetzt noch schnell die Eckdaten der Tour:

Teilnehmer: Hitzi, mischuwi
Strecke: 34,82km
Fahrtzeit: 2:33:55h 
AVS: 13,57
Gesamte Höhenmeter: 697hm   

Ich freu mich schon aufs nächste Mal!


----------



## Hitzi (24. Januar 2004)

Moin, Moin!

Ja, Winterhart muß man schon sein um so einen geilen Wahnsinn mitzumachen. Und immer daran denken - FREIWLLIG - Meine Kollegen haben sich jedenfalls an den Kopf gefaßt und mir nur den Vogel gezeigt   

Mir hat es sehr gut gefallen - gefallen ist auch das nächste Stichwort:
Wie es Mischuwi schon beschrieben hat, haben wir eine nicht so schöne Bekanntschaft mit dem Boden gemacht. Mischuwi hat es ganz schön gerissen. Ich hatte das doch etwas mehr Glück und war im Ansatz vorbereitet, weil ich seinen Sturz direkt vor mir gesehen habe.   
Aber er lag noch nicht ganz     - da habe ich auch schon gelegen     Zum Glück ist uns beiden nicht so ernstes passiert, sodass wir weiterfahren konnten. Das Handgelenk von Mischuwi hat schon ganz schön etwas ab bekommen (wie sieht´s aus mit der Hand?) aber die wilde Fahrt konnte weitergehen    nach einen kurzem Check und justage bzw. Neuanbau der Lampen   

Die Tour wäre bei Tageslicht mit Sicherheit kein Problem - Aber Mischuwi hat es schon beschrieben - Jede dunkle Stelle unter der Schneeschicht wurde mit Vorsicht und ohne große Bewegungen passiert. Selbst kleinste Kanten von Reifenspuren wurden zum Problem und führten zu kleinen Eiertänzen auf dem Bike. Die letzte Abfahrt war natürlich richtig lausig - Und ich werde bestimmt nicht wieder den Berg hochfahren, eine Pinkelpause einlegen, und dann runter fahren. In der Zeit, wo man den kleinen Mann die große Welt zeigt, kühlt man empfindlich aus    Dann macht die letzte Abfahrt zwar Spaß aber man friert doch gehörig durch. Merke: Vor dem hochfahren pinkeln   

Bei der Gelegenheit gleich noch einen kleinen Tipp - Die normale Trinkflasche in der Halterung am Bike könnt Ihr gleich zu Hause lassen. Spätestens nach der ersten Abfahrt ist der Inhalt so kalt, dass das Trinken keinen Spaß macht. Die Flüssigkeit ist so kalt, dass man genau merkt wo es langläuft. Und es dauert bis es die Körpertemperatur angenommen hat ewig. Das nächste Mal werde ich mir heißen Tee in der Thermoskanne mitnehmen und kurz vor der Fahrt in den Camelback füllen und den Camelback irgendwie isolieren.   

Ich hatte weiterhin ein weing mit der Bremse zu kämpfen. Ich hatte ständig das Gefühl - mich hält doch jemand fest! - Und man konnte es hören - schleif, quitsch - einfach Ätzend. Daran muß ich noch arbeiten. Vielleicht lag es an der Temperatur? Oder an der Einstellung der Bremse? Irgendwie ging es ja dann doch hoch   


Es hat jedenfalls sehr viel Spaß gemacht und ich werde bestimmt noch einmal im Winter in den Deister rauschen. Etwas mehr Schnee und weniger Minustemperaturen wären mir jedenfalls lieber. Aber Hauptsache es ist DUNKEL !!!!    

Schönen Dank an Mischuwi - Die Strecke war SUPER    

Mein/Unser Auto ist auch wieder fit und das nächste Mal fahre ich zum Deister   

Hitzi


----------

